# Y and U Bowl predictions?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gordon Monson interviewed the commissioner of the Vegas Bowl yesterday and was really pressing her for a Y and U rematch as the Vegas Bowl, can you imagine how cool that would be? Too bad it would still be a Wednesday game. She assured him that that was literally impossible. 
It would appear that the U is headed to Vegas to play who knows since the Pac 10 does not even have 5 eligible teams. 
Y headed to Albuquerque to face Fresno most likely. Great opportunity to build up more experience for the team and send the 13 seniors off with a W.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That would be a great game for the vegas bowl if they could make it happen.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Wait, the Utes hate the Vegas Bowl. For the last five years they have made fun of BYU ending up there and now all the sudden it's a great bowl???

Typical. -_O-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't read anywhere that U fans are saying the Vegas bowl is a great bowl.... its a crap bowl, which is why the TDS fits it so well. Just kidding... hey, at least if we draw the Vegas bowl, we'll be able to enjoy it. TDS fans just have to go and watch all the people around them drinking, carrying on and having a good time. I think the only thing folks are saying would be great would be if the Vegas Bowl would allow a rematch of the holy war. Of course, losing twice in a row might be enough to drive Y fans to drink while they're down there.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> It would appear that the U is headed to Vegas to play who knows since the Pac 10 does not even have 5 eligible teams.
> Y headed to Albuquerque to face Fresno most likely. Great opportunity to build up more experience for the team and send the 13 seniors off with a W.


The interesting thing is that the U might get to play an also-ran MAC team in the Vegas bowl (yahoo :? ). The cougs will probably get tougher competition from Fresno St. in their trip to Albacracky.



HighNDry said:


> Wait, the Utes hate the Vegas Bowl. For the last five years they have made fun of BYU ending up there and now all the sudden it's a great bowl???


No, we Utefans do not ridicule the Vegas bowl itself. We just ridicule the fact that the "Y" hasn't been able to play in a bowl better than the Vegas bowl in the recent past.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Vegas just seems to be the place for 10-2 teams from the MWC.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

HighNDry said:


> Vegas just seems to be the place for 10-2 teams from the MWC.


Or 6-6 teams from the PAC. Ute fans might want to get used to the Vegas Bowl.

I think the bowl predictions are accurate. Utah will play in the Vegas Bowl against either a WAC or MAC opponent, while BYU will play in the New Mexico Toilet Bowl against a WAC opponent - most likely Fresno State. They don't deserve anything better when they are barely bowl eligible. SDSU will play Navy in the Poinsettia Bowl, and Air Force will go to the Independence Bowl to play ?. It sounds like the Armed Forces Bowl wants Army so they won't be taking anyone from the MWC, who doesn't have enough bowl eligible teams to fill all their bowl tie-ins.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > Vegas just seems to be the place for 10-2 teams from the MWC.
> ...


Zing!!! Good one man. See, now if BYU had stayed put, they could play the Utes twice in one year.... imagine that!! :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it would be pretty cool if the Ttes got to play in Vegas against Boise State or even Nevada. Even a possibility????


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

STEVO said:


> I think it would be pretty cool if the Ttes got to play in Vegas against Boise State or even Nevada. Even a possibility????


Reports coming out that ESPN is trying to broker a deal to make that happen. The Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl wants Boise State and is reluctant to give them up, in which case Nevada would be invited. I think either matchup would be awesome, and a very tough challenge for the Utes. Hope it happens.

Looks like BYU is going to face UTEP, a fellow 6-6 team. I would prefer Fresno State, but I think they are part of the negotiation to bring either Boise or Nevada to the Vegas Bowl, by having Fresno take their place in the Humanitarian Bowl.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mm73 said:


> Reports coming out that ESPN is trying to broker a deal to make that happen. The Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl wants Boise State and is reluctant to give them up, in which case Nevada would be invited. I think either matchup would be awesome, and a very tough challenge for the Utes. Hope it happens.


I would be willing to wager that the Utes would get spanked worse than last time against Boise; have they ever beat Boise? Nevada would make for a good game.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe the all-time series between Utah and Boise St is 2-4 in favor of the Broncos. I am pretty sure there are no Ute fans who want to play Boise. It would be ugly. Nevada would be a good game because I think Utah would match up pretty well against the Wolfpack's running game, and have enough speed on defense to contain Kaepernick, but I would still give the edge to Nevada.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If Utah gets either team, they get worked. They can't contain a run game with multiple options and having a quarterback that can run himself out of trouble is a huge bonus. Of course, if they can't get pressure (like against BYU) then having a guy with an arm like Kapernick (I know I just spelled that horribly) is going to result in that already questionable secondary getting torched all day. Utah can't hang with either BSU or Nevada so they better hope somebody else gets that bowl bid.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think Utah should hope for Boise St. Even though the chances are long I do think that it is remotely possible that they could win. Imagine what that would do for their rankings starting into the PAC12 next year. What the heck I say go big or go home. Utah has more to gain from playing and losing to a top ten team than rolling over a nobody like BSU does all the time.-------SS


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I think Utah should hope for Boise St. Even though the chances are long I do think that it is remotely possible that they could win. Imagine what that would do for their rankings starting into the PAC12 next year. What the heck I say go big or go home. Utah has more to gain from playing and losing to a top ten team than rolling over a nobody like BSU does all the time.-------SS


Absolutely agree 100%!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I predict the Utes get their butts handed to them by a far superior Boise team. It will be fun to watch. 8)


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

26 to 3, Ouch. I was hoping for at least a touchdown.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I predict the Utes get their butts handed to them by a far superior Boise team. It will be fun to watch. 8)


I agree except for one thing........it wasn't fun to watch.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So, is it better to play a crappy team in a crappy Bowl and WIN, or play a very good team in a crappy Bowl and LOSE? Just wondering.....

I enjoyed what little I saw of the game tonight, yes I am that kind of 'hater'. :O•-:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Utes get the nod on that one PRO... at least one of the teams in their bowl was decent.  It was an ugly game for the first quarter and then Boise showed up. Utah just didn't have a chance.... but after running their mouth, they had it coming. 8)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> So, is it better to play a crappy team in a crappy Bowl and WIN, or play a very good team in a crappy Bowl and LOSE? Just wondering.....
> 
> I enjoyed what little I saw of the game tonight, yes I am that kind of 'hater'. :O•-:


Don't know, but one thing is for sure, it's better to end the season on an upswing than on a big downer like the Utes did.

All that gloss and media coverage about going into the PAC12 looks to be a little tarnished now. Don't hang your heads though--you are a great research institution. :shock:


----------

